
Amazon.de closed our selling account with no warning - charmanic
We have been selling on Amazon for the last 6 months and we worked hard to develop account and earn customers trust. And it is really hard to fulfill on 100% when you are depending on so many other 3rd parties to manage your business like delivery companies, Amazon payment service and etc.
Reserve has been put on our account for numerous times with no detailed explanation why and money was withheld by amazon for extensive time. Imagine all this small business who are just starting on Amazon relay on their payments so much and suddenly you receive a message that your money will not be available for another month or more.
I don&#x27;t think it is very legal to withheld someone&#x27;s money by not providing a valid reason for this.
We knew we pass through this and carried on running our business by relying on our own money to keep financing it because we could not access the money from our recent sales. 
Then it was the issue with Royal Mail around Christmas time. Lots of orders were delayed for no reason and especially the international shipments to Italy. Try to get an answer from Royal mail it is like winning the lottery :(
We got 1 or 2 negative feedbacks because of the late deliveries and when tried to explain to Amazon, that it was down to the Royal mail to fulfill their duties after we sent the orders on time, the answer was - you are responsible for delivering your orders on time. But how can you be responsible when you hand over your shipments to a delivery company and it is in their hands to deliver on time according to their targeted time frames. Again we managed to work things out and save our reputation to certain extend.
And finally after all our efforts to develop a successful business Amazon sends us the message:
Your seller account has been suspended.
======
charmanic
"Good day,

You have created a new account, after we had the option to sell products on
our site, blocked for you. This is in violation of our policies. Therefore,
you can not sell on Amazon.de. We have removed your offers from our website.

Please send any open orders. If you have credit on your account, it will be
available when all A-to-z warranty claims or rebates have been deducted. This
usually takes 90 days, but credit can sometimes be retained longer.

You can view your credit balance and payout information in the "Payments"
section of Seller Central. If you have any questions, please send an e-mail to
payments-nachforschungen@amazon.de.

If you want to disagree with this decision, click the "Request" button next to
this message. It is located on the Notifications page in Customer Satisfaction
in Seller Central ([https://sellercentral-europe.amazon.com/gp/customer-
experien...](https://sellercentral-europe.amazon.com/gp/customer-
experience/perf-notifications.html)).

Sincerely,

Seller Performance Amazon Services " -

no warnings and no further details.

We never used another seller account to sell our products on Amazon.de or
Amazon.co.uk

Seller accounts on Amazon get mistakenly flagged by an algorithm created by
humans but running on its own and not making human decisions.

Other selling platforms like Ebay have email addresses and online chat systems
and phone numbers answered by actual humans who provide actual details about
your case. In many of the Paypal horror stories that circulate, the worst
material comes from bad customer service reps. But when you deal with
Amazon.com, at least as a seller, there's no customer service rep to talk to.
Cold emails like this are all you get.

Advice to sellers: If you can look for an alternative to Amazon, the sooner
the better. The bigger they become the worst their customer service will be as
you will be just a product to them not a customer.

Amazon.co.uk staff: more transparency, more decisions made by humans based on
human factors.

